
Uber CEO's mother dies in boating accident - 51Cards
http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/27/technology/uber-travis-kalanick-parents-tragedy/index.html
======
dang
All: there have already been perhaps a dozen submissions of this story, but
not everything community members want to discuss is on topic. HN's mandate is
to gratify intellectual curiosity
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)).
Does this story do that? or is it rather some other form of curiosity that it
gratifies? Surely the latter, so this is an opportunity for us all to
distinguish what kind of site HN is.

There is a second reason. Uber has become so controversial that it is
impossible for it to be mentioned on HN without the thread filling up with
angry comments against both it and its CEO. The idea of that happening in a
thread about someone's mother's death is pretty nauseating. Yet it would
happen, not because any HN user is so bad that they'd do such a thing
intentionally (in person, say), but because internet forum threads are a crude
instrument that cannot be guided with any delicacy.

Therefore the users flagging this story are right to do so and it should not
have a place here.

~~~
ColinWright
Thank you dang - you have said clearly what I've been thinking as I've watched
the apparently never-ending stream of submissions.

